# Adam Smith Tie



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

> Sport the club wear of the conservative movement
> Dubbed by Time Magazine "the neckpiece of conservative Washington," the Adam Smith tie's distinguished history goes back to 1968.
> 
> Adam Smith ties honor the great Scottish free-market economist who published The Wealth of Nations in 1776. Conservatives in the Reagan White House wore Adam Smith ties as a sign of the faithful. The tie is now the club tie of the conservative movement.
> ...








































Not trying to start a political discussion, but what do you think? Sounds like a fun way to promote your political beliefs without doing it in a very (I really don't want to use this term, but can't think of something better) childish/whimsical way like Vineyard Vines does...

The website to buy them is: https://www.leadershipinstitute.org/shop/catpage.cfm?cat_selected=55 (I have no personal stake in this, just interested and will prob. press the "add to cart" later today).


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

like the pattern second from the right.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I always wanted an Edmund Burke tie.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I would definitely buy one.

It's odd because there are definitely people who would interpret it as a political statement, and I guess many of the people who wear them do so with that in mind. However, nothing that Smith said--free trade, invisible hand, etc.--is very controversial in mainstream economics now, whether left, right, or whatever other direction. It's all pretty foundational.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

AlanC said:


> I always wanted an Edmund Burke tie.


Me too, badly.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Does anyone know how wide they are?


----------



## greekonomist (Apr 26, 2007)

*the invisible four-in-hand*

I've never been more excited about a tie. Five different Adam Smith ties--one for each of the days of the working week! I can show my love for economics every day.

These will go well with my tie and braces from the Adam Smith Institute:

www.adamsmith.org

Now all I need is a Hayek pocket square, or maybe Friedman cufflinks.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I always wanted an Edmund Burke tie.


Aye aye, if only not to be mistaken for an infernal libertarian. 

It's a nice idea, but it's hard to make the picture recognizable, except for someone truly iconic like George Washington.

If I were to wear say, Burke's tie, it would be out of respect for his ideas, not to announce, "hey, I'm a conservative," which is the case here, though these sentiments are somewhat interchangeable, I suppose.

I'd want George Washington and Winston Churchill, as well as William of Occam (of Occam's Razor fame).

The cufflinks seem like a nice touch:


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I had one of these in college, they were pretty popular at Hillsdale.

I don't know what happened to it. Funny how you lose things like that.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Burke*


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ahh the Adam Smith tie makes me think of Milton Friedman. He used to wear one frequently.

In the bad days of the USSR these ties would be immediately removed or taken by the KGB. When I went to school in Leningrad we gave one of these ties to a member of the Politburo. He was clueless to the meaning and got a picture of him wearing it. I think he was probably disappointed when the KGB took it as the tie was better silk than could be found in the stores there. It did earn us a KGB tail for the remainder of our time in the country. (That wasn't that uncommon - the USSR had full employment - you had to find something for everybody to do) We used to buy rounds for our tails - a pizza in the Pizza Hut as it was something they could have never afforded. Oh the wild and crazy things young econ students do...


----------



## larsrindsig (Dec 31, 2006)

I own one of these:

which is the on the Adam Smith tie. Quality in terms of construction isn't exactly amazing and the blade is quite narrow. So far I've only worn it under a sweater vest - which seems to work. 
I would certainly be interested in the quality of the Leadership Institute's wares. The Adam Smith Institute have their own design as does the Liberty Club at St Andrew's (side note: when I worked in Edinburgh I had a colleague who'd done his Masters at St Andrews - I once heard him talk to one of his friends on the phone; they were able to identify someone who'd been in their year there as 'that Scottish guy' ... almost everyone who goes there is English or American).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I humbly suggest that it might be best not to wear such "novelty" ties, as Jeeves would say. Certainly anything that suggest an ideological or political viewpoint is suspect. Economics is called the "dismal science" for a reason...what does that say about its fans?

Stick with repp ties and foulards, and little club badges, and naked women doing nasty, dirty, wet, slippery things with other naked women. Attired thusly, you couldn't go wrong within the trad pantheon.

DocD


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Agree that a Burke or Locke tie would be nice. Or both, I could wear them on alternating days.

The Churchill Centre in Washington sells a Churchill tie, along with a navy bowtie with white dots.


----------



## greekonomist (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree that gentlemen should avoid novelty ties, and I certainly don't want to be mistaken being aligned with either politcal party. I still want an Adam Smith tie, if only to admire his likeness in privacy.

By the way, "dismal science" or not, market-loving economists are pretty good company. Too bad ol' Tommy Carlyle didn't live to see the work of Steven Levitt or even Emily Oster--not so dismal, after all.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I want a Nietzsche tie. Or maybe a Zola.


----------



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

*bush tie*

let me know when you find one. i'll take an adam smith tie though. nice post.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

I just emailed to ask for the specs of the Adam Smith ties. Here's the reply I got:



Thank you for your interest in our Adam Smith apparel.

The ties you mentioned are 3 3/4" wide at the widest point.

The label says Wm Chelsea Ltd - All silk.

Let me know if there's anything else you need.


3 3/4" seems a little wide to me, but I'm glad to see that they're all silk.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

crazyquik said:


> The Churchill Centre in Washington sells a Churchill tie, along with a navy bowtie with white dots.


Ben Silver usually carries the Churchill-dot bowtie as well.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Ben Silver usually carries the Churchill-dot bowtie as well.


As does Beau Ties Ltd of Vermont.

Press sells a straight tie in the same pattern, I suspect they may also sell the bow.

In my opinion, it's a better way to express a devotion to Churchill than a tie with his likeness.

Not sure Adam Smith is associated with any patterns, however.

JB


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

greekonomist said:


> I agree that gentlemen should avoid novelty ties, and I certainly don't want to be mistaken being aligned with either politcal party. I still want an Adam Smith tie, if only to admire his likeness in privacy.
> 
> By the way, "dismal science" or not, market-loving economists are pretty good company. Too bad ol' Tommy Carlyle didn't live to see the work of Steven Levitt or even Emily Oster--not so dismal, after all.


Hilarious post.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Joe Tradly said:


> Not sure Adam Smith is associated with any patterns, however.


One could wear a solid and consider it an 'Invisible Hand' emblematic.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

AlanC said:


> One could wear a solid and consider an 'Invisible Hand' emblematic.


A good morning laugh from the lobby bar at the Beverly Hilton. Thanks Alan.

[no, I'm not having a cocktail...it may be almost noon in the east, but here, the business day has only just begun.]

JB


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> I humbly suggest that it might be best
> Stick with naked women doing nasty, dirty, wet, slippery things with other naked women.


OoH, oooh, Where? How much? Do they go with tweed? or is that more of a silk thing?
Anybody got a discount code?
M


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I own the first two pictured as well as a light blue and white on navy (from England). I also own a late 80s version attractive gold on navy that, sadly, is 100% polyester. Still looks pretty good though. A couple years ago a finally discarded a vintage (circa 1980) gold on burgundy made by Givenchy.

The two from the Leadership Institute are ok, but that's all. While the designs are very attractive, the construction and fabric are no better than serviceable -- frankly, I think the photos are excessively flattering. 

My favorite was that old Givenchy -- handsome, well-made and versatile.

And I do own the cuff links and like them. Moderately priced to boot.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I think Ed Meese is wearing one today on Meet the Press. . .


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I tried to find a Magritte tie, but could find none that were not ties ...


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Squadron A said:


> I think Ed Meese is wearing one today on Meet the Press. . .


He was, but that's no surprise. He always wears an Adam Smith tie. I don't think Ed Meese has worn anything else for the past 20-years.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Sweetness said:


> Not trying to start a political discussion, but what do you think? Sounds like a fun way to promote your political beliefs without doing it in a very (I really don't want to use this term, but can't think of something better) childish/whimsical way like Vineyard Vines does...
> 
> The website to buy them is: https://www.leadershipinstitute.org/shop/catpage.cfm?cat_selected=55 (I have no personal stake in this, just interested and will prob. press the "add to cart" later today).


I think that the red and blue version of this tie is based on the St Andrews University graduate tie, with AS's profile in place of the university's lion rampant emblem. (I think that the stripes slope the opposite way, too.) A nice tie, in any case!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

*Perfect timing!*

This post is just what I was looking for as I've been wanting an Adam Smith tie for some time. Thanks for resurrecting this post.

Going to get this tie -

Cheers.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Another view by the late great, William F. Buckley, Jr.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Another view by the late great, William F. Buckley, Jr.


On the recent Fox News special there were no less than three Adam Smith ties being worn by various interviewees. Lee Edwards, Ed Meese, and one other guest all were sporting various styles of the classic AS tie. WFB was sans tie. Great special and I recommend watching it if Fox runs a repeat. 

Cheers.

RIP - WFB Jr.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Reddington said:


> This post is just what I was looking for as I've been wanting an Adam Smith tie for some time. Thanks for resurrecting this post.
> 
> Going to get this tie -
> 
> Cheers.


I have this one too. It is the one that was popular in White House when Reagan was President. I have two other Adam Smith ties from the Leadership Institute, two from the IEA and two from the Adam Smith Institute ().


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Another view by the late great, William F. Buckley, Jr.


Anyone know the source of Buckley's tie? I am partial to the design he is wearing.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob_Brooks said:


> Anyone know the source of Buckley's tie? I am partial to the design he is wearing.


Not sure of the source of WFB's tie, but it looks like the Institute of Economic Affairs (IEA) 40th anniversary tie, which you can find here: 

Another good source for Adam Smith ties is: https://www.leadershipinstitute.org/shop/catpage.cfm?cat_selected=55

Cheers.


----------

